# jprl crs



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I've been hearing a lot about pure lines with crs lately and just recently discovered that it meant a crs which has not been crossed with goldens and snows. So last night I inspected my crs that my gf brought over from japan, and low and behold they all have red legs. Atleast up to their knees, the first bend, then a tiny bot after. They also have red eyes and some with pinkish hues. Does this ensure that they are from a pure red line? What other characteristics are there to distinguise them apart from "mutts". Does anyone have a good link or guide to share??


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I've been hearing a lot about pure lines with crs lately and just recently discovered that it meant a crs which has not been crossed with goldens and snows. So last night I inspected my crs that my gf brought over from japan, and low and behold they all have red legs. Atleast up to their knees, the first bend, then a tiny bot after. They also have red eyes and some with pinkish hues. Does this ensure that they are from a pure red line? What other characteristics are there to distinguise them apart from "mutts". Does anyone have a good link or guide to share??


red eyes = you have golden bee genes


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I have about half with red eyes and red legs which I guess means red legs aren't exclusive to jprl. But I also have half with black eyes and red legs which hopefully translates to jprl.
Hey frank mind sending me a good link that discuss pure lines more in detail?

thanks

btw heres a pic which you can't tell too much details but i will be uploading more photos


----------

